# 40hp yamaha 4-stroke on LT25??????



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I had been reasearching and saw a perfect motor for LT25 dh-c....A 2007 yamaha 40hp 4-stroke, Electric Start, Long Shaft, TNT, and WEIGHTS 183 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

u guys have seen Curtis's LT25 DH-C with *Mini Verado 25hp 4- stroke *weight 180 lbs!!!!

what a 3 lbs different between a 25 merc 4-strk (180lbs) and a yamaha 40hp 4-strk (183lbs)..........that makes me wants to look at this motor and  considered buying one soon but not now.

What if I get a LT25-DHC with Yamaha 40hp 4-stroke (183lbs) or a Yamaha 50hp (189lbs)  which one is the best???  and what u think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

LET ME REFRESH YOUR MEMORY!!!!!!! AC'S GHEENOE CLASSIC W/ 40Hp NISSAN with 4 BLADE PROP AND MINI ELECTRIC TRIM TABS!

LT25 will be better off than a Classic!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy Crap! The Yamaha 40 2 stroke is gone from their site!!!! Replaced with a 183 lb 40 HP 4 Stroke 

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/2/specs.aspx

Thats pretty big news........


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

He also had like 2 inches of freeboard on the back of that boat. And I know the LT25 is a totally different animal in terms of the transom dimensions.

That is a pretty sweet package that yami offers for that 40 4stk though. Yami offers a very sweet tiller with it if you go that route.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Why?

Are ya fishing or cruising? Might be a good idea if you don't fill out your boxers, I guess?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

> Why?
> 
> Are ya fishing or cruising? Might be a good idea if you don't fill out your boxers, I guess?


I need a 40 on it because I'm a "long-range fishermen" travels alot like 20 to 50 miles on the water for fishing.

25hp 2-smoke is not good for LT25 because it's slow holeshot, when u load it with 2 people with 25 and it's performs slow like 27 mph. A gheenoe classic is best suited for a 25hp. LT25 should deserve a rated up to 40hp. I did all the calulations for the coast guard rating and LT25 match for a 40 but can't do it because of new design hull theory?? Coast Guard can kiss my azz.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> 25hp 2-smoke is not good for LT25 because it's slow holeshot, when u load it with 2 people with 25 and it's performs slow like 27 mph.  A gheenoe classic is best suited for a 25hp.  .


Rode in curtis' boat and hole shot was fine to me and top end was good even with that heavy motor on the back. We even ran with 2 1/2 people in the boat and it was fine. I think the 25 2-smoke is the best motor for any classic or lt; especially when it comes to balancing draft and performance. You can prop the boat to get a good holeshot or even add trim tabs. For shollow water running in micros, the boat setup and rigging can make or break the boat in terms of performance.



> LT25 should deserve a rated up to 40hp. I did all the calulations for the coast guard rating and LT25 match for a 40 but can't do it because of new design hull theory??  Coast Guard can kiss my azz.


Ok One Mug, now did you ever think that the CG and maybe even Puger rate the boat for a 25hp to keep the darwin class from overpowering thier boats and endangering themselves and others?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I need a 40 on it because I'm a "long-range fishermen" travels alot like 20 to 50 miles on the water for fishing.
> 
> 25hp 2-smoke is not good for LT25 because it's slow holeshot, when u load it with 2 people with 25 and it's performs slow like 27 mph. A gheenoe classic is best suited for a 25hp. LT25 should deserve a rated up to 40hp. I did all the calulations for the coast guard rating and LT25 match for a 40 but can't do it because of new design hull theory?? Coast Guard can kiss my azz.


 [smiley=bs.gif]

There is nothing wrong with a 25 HP on LT25. Admit it you just want to go fast in a Gheenoe.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

At last year Rally Puger had a LT15 with a Yammy 25, and it ran 32 MPH.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

U're right about endangering yourself and other if u have over power motor on LT25 but I was thinking if they should change few things around about LT25 like LT25 with a tiller model and decks can rated up to 25hp. LT25 with a CENTER CONSOLE steering should rated for a 40hp because center console steering has more control and safe to use with 2 hands on the wheel. Like a flatsboat and a bass boat?? 

I won't drive a 40hp tiller on a LT25 because it's too unsafe to drive with 1 hand grip on a tiller handle and if it slipped out of your hand then your boat will flipped over.

I drove white lightning's classic "redflash" with a 40hp johnson and a stick steering and I felt a whole lot safer driving it wide open going 40 mph because of stick steering because more control to it compared to a 40hp tiller that I drove on my classic.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> U're right about endangering yourself and other if u have over power motor on LT25 but I was thinking if they should change few things around about LT25 like LT25 with a tiller model and decks can rated up to 25hp. LT25 with a CENTER CONSOLE steering should rated for a 40hp because center console steering has more control and safe to use with 2 hands on the wheel. Like a flatsboat and a bass boat??
> 
> I won't drive a 40hp tiller on a LT25 because it's too unsafe to drive with 1 hand grip on a tiller handle and if it slipped out of your hand then your boat will flipped over.
> 
> I drove white lightning's classic "redflash" with a 40hp johnson and a stick steering and I felt a  whole lot safer driving it wide open going 40 mph because of stick steering because more control to it compared to a 40hp tiller that I drove on my classic.


:Backpaddeling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

> > I need a 40 on it because I'm a "long-range fishermen" travels alot like 20 to 50 miles on the water for fishing.
> >
> > 25hp 2-smoke is not good for LT25 because it's slow holeshot, when u load it with 2 people with 25 and it's performs slow like 27 mph. A gheenoe classic is best suited for a 25hp. LT25 should deserve a rated up to 40hp. I did all the calulations for the coast guard rating and LT25 match for a 40 but can't do it because of new design hull theory?? Coast Guard can kiss my azz.
> 
> ...


U're right, there's nothing wrong with 25hp on a LT25......u see I'm driving a LT25 with 25hp 2-smoke going 32 mph in wekiva on a base model and wait until u get a LT25 DH-C with 25hp then u will change your mind when I get a 40hp on LT25 DH-C......LOL.....I'm a speed junkie on boats.....I used to have a bass boat 17' stratos with 150hp johnson fast strike going 63 mph when I was 17 years old.....


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have a buddy in the coast guard they will make a exception for you blake for max hp on the lt25 its called blakes law by the way if you were to buy a new 40 hp engine the place that you bought the engine would have to install the motor for the warranty i doubt they would exceed the max hp on that boat


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

1st up, dave is correct. if a boat is rated for a 25, most folks will not install, or warrenty, however just like anything else money talks.

i have done 2 very long trips in my boat with the 25, and it was very nice. when i say long trips, i mean long trips 60m and 74m. 

i am all for doing as you wish, and playing with these boats, but if your sole intention is a fishing boat then the over powering does nothing other that coolness factor. i have to say all though i love my motor, it is a hair on the heavy side. shave 20 lbs off and it would be the perfect motor. once again, i love the motor, very quiet, and with a tad more work i am sure i will be back at my magic number of 30mph. 27 aint bad, and i get everywhere i need to get, quietly and e-fish-ntly


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> it is a hair on the heavy side. shave 20 lbs off and it would be the perfect motor. once again,



that is easy, don't fill the cooler ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > it is a hair on the heavy side. shave 20 lbs off and it would be the perfect motor. once again,
> 
> 
> 
> that is easy, don't fill the cooler ;D ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

> > > it is a hair on the heavy side. shave 20 lbs off and it would be the perfect motor. once again,
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Black cooler,

where's my ride????  [smiley=bootyshake.gif] [smiley=bootyshake.gif] [smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=moon.gif]


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

No beer? :'(


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow my girl would never get in a boat with that little freeboard ! 

Anyone out there running a 15hp 2 stroke on a 13 footer ...She wont even ride in the 13 footer ...I run it solo ...Thanxx Dave


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Now that is a lot of fun a 15hp on 13'er. I used to have a 13'er with a 15hp and I think Joe Wellbourn still has his. [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

I went out yesterday on a classic with a 40hp Nissan mounted on a CMC PT35.. Boat did fly, and was easy to handle (stick steer center).

Gave up a bit of free board, but unless I looked I would have never noticed.

Now we didn't run balls to the walls,but I know we where in the 35mph range, with plenty more to go if we wanted to push it.

I took it out for a spin alone, and was quite surprised. Handled well, got up quick.

Would I suggest this for a newbie boater, no.......but I will be upgrading my 25 soon, very soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

> I went out yesterday on a classic with a 40hp Nissan mounted on a CMC PT35.. Boat did fly, and was easy to handle (stick steer center).
> 
> Gave up a bit of free board, but unless I looked I would have never noticed.
> 
> ...


What are u going to upgrade to?


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

40hp Nissan 2 strk ( was the plan all along, bought it a week ago)

On the Noe as of yesterday afternoon.

Wet test Sunday............todays for football ;-)


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Where you testing at????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

> 40hp Nissan 2 strk ( was the plan all along, bought it a week ago)
> 
> On the Noe as of yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Wet test Sunday............todays for football ;-)


Awesome! please post the test results of your noe and take a actions shots!!!!!!! Pictures please!!!!!!


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

Wet test delayed due to 20-30mph winds all day, thought I would pass.

Whitesnook, you know how I can get ahold of AC? I want a jack plate (mounted the 40 without) and I can't find his profile to ask as to what one he's got.

I was going to call TomC but I see his are rated as high as a 30HP only, plus I would like to get as much lift as possible and I think I read TomC's are only up to about 4 inchs.

From the photos, looks as if AC's is up about 7.

Let me know.

I am planning on hitting the water tomorrow afternoon.

Will takes some pics and post later in the day.


Tojo...... Tampa Bay or Lake Tarpon, weather dependent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

> Wet test delayed due to 20-30mph winds all day, thought I would pass.
> 
> Whitesnook, you know how I can get ahold of AC? I want a jack plate (mounted the 40 without) and I can't find his profile to ask as to what one he's got.
> 
> ...


Get a *Bob's machine Ultra light Hydraulic jackplate 4 inches setback and 6 inches travel and only weight around 27 lbs* i think.....AC hasn't been around much on the forum so it's kinda hard to reach him but this is the jackplate for your 40hp and if u put a 40hp on a Bob's Ultra Light JP and u will gain more weight on the transom of the set back.  I have ran a 40hp tohatsu on TomC jackplate but perfer running 2" above the transom instead 6.5 inches because lack of strength on TomC Electric....I recommend u to get a Bob's JP for mount a 40hp on it....


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

Went over to Bob's today, they are installing a Mini manual.

weights all of 12lbs.

Will get me 5 inchs of lift which will be perfect.

The 40 hangs a bit low.

Hope the weather clears and can get her on the water Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> Went over to Bob's today, they are installing a Mini manual.
> 
> weights all of 12lbs.
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

[smiley=worth.gif]


----------

